# Needing Speed on Dumbbell Retrieve



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I would appreciate some ideas on increasing the speed of our dumbbell retrieve.

She is trotting out and back for it. Picking up properly and bringing to a good front.

I had thought that maybe throwing it over the jump(which I trained with a ball) might increase speed. But any ideas would be welcome:smile2:

I am referring to the flat retrieve for the moment,


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Throw the dumbbell and send her, as she starts to come back to you, turn and RUN away from her! She'll chase you. As fast as you can. Turn as she's coming close to you so she can stop in the front.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Throw the dumbbell and send her, as she starts to come back to you, turn and RUN away from her! She'll chase you. As fast as you can. Turn as she's coming close to you so she can stop in the front.


Yes, I am doing that. But what about the going out?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How did you teach her to go out? how did you put value on going away from you as fast as she can? how did you put value on the dumbbell?


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Good question. First I taught the hold with PVC pipe, then wooden dowel, then dumbbell. Then the she would take it from me willingly and hold, I began to lower it to the ground and finally placed it on the ground in front of me. Then moved it farther an farther away etc. Oh yes I used food and markers progressively until the reward came when she was sitting front with the dumbbell. She' super food motivated and I felt I could get a proper pick up better to avoid munching or chewing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's how you taught the hold. But how did you put VALUE on it? What did you do to MAKE her DESIRE to go and get it above all else?


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> That's how you taught the hold. But how did you put VALUE on it? What did you do to MAKE her DESIRE to go and get it above all else?


You are RIGHT!! I really didn't!! I just started throwing it, and expecting her to dash out!LOL!

When I began, I started doing a play retrieve. But she would run out and chew it. So I back chained.

Suggestions on motivating???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She already knows the hold. So hold a ball and the dumbbell out. Do not let her get the ball. She has to make the right choice. You want the ball? Take the dumbbell. When she does, out her, give her the ball and PLAY with her! She will learn to love the dumbbell. It's fun. It restarts the game.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can tease a dog up for a dumbbell same as you would a ball. Hold the collar on the dog as you throw it after teasing up. I also will tug with the dumbbell when it is brought back. Then after some tug, ask for formal front, quiet praise for calm hold and then out.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you doing anything other then just reaching down and outing her when she gets back to you?


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Are you doing anything other then just reaching down and outing her when she gets back to you?


Yes rewarding her with food initially. But since these replies I have been rewarding with the ball. this AM i used onyx suggestion to tease with the dumbbell itself. That really got her started and her grip was strong and good. Although she was a little reluctant to give it up. Actually a good sign. So I am hoping I can build motivation for the dumbbell like I built for the ball. I'm just thinking maybe I could do 2 dumbbell like I started 2 ball???


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

As my dog returns to me with the dumbbell, I mark it with a "yes" and allow the dog to drop the dumbbell and run through for the ball. I'm marking the speed of the return, by doing so. I only stop my current competition dog in front, asking for a completed full retrieve, maybe 30% of the time. I actually just posted a video of that this morning.

https://www.facebook.com/alexis.brynolfsonroy/videos/10157170358570627/


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> As my dog returns to me with the dumbbell, I mark it with a "yes" and allow the dog to drop the dumbbell and run through for the ball. I'm marking the speed of the return, by doing so. I only stop my current competition dog in front, asking for a completed full retrieve, maybe 30% of the time. I actually just posted a video of that this morning.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/alexis.brynolfsonroy/videos/10157170358570627/


Good idea to vary the completed retrieve!! Thank you! 

But it seems my bigger problem has been a slower "go out". Hence needing to build value for the dumbbell being a fun thing.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

The faster she wants to get it back to you, the faster she'll probably go out to get it. Thats why the trade for the ball will probably be better then 2 dumbells.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

There's two pieces I think are important for what Alexis showed on that video GSD. Maybe three. One, make sure she's really clear about the release. Yes or Ok, whatever you use. Two, I like to make sure I change my position on the release so that I'm not straight on frontal, and three, the timing like she mentioned. Look to mark speed.


----------

